

Ask HN: What are most innovative college programs in online/digital instruction? - FluidDjango

So many campuses seem to be stuck with Blackboard/WebCT or DesireToLearn.  A few are using Moodle.<p>Anyone here attended/taught_at a campus that was doing something more exciting, innovative, engaging-to-students, productivity-enhancing-for-faculty?
======
HoneyAndSilicon
Not sure if this is still kept up-to-date, but there a list of Course
Development tools at <http://www.web-miner.com/detools.htm>

------
ExJournalist
You might want to look at www.epsilen.com - owned by NY Times, I believe. Not
free or OSS, but more affordable and comes with access to NY Times content.

------
adelevie
I'm a senior at Penn State and we use Angel. It's decent.

~~~
FluidDjango
Thanks for that feedback. Searching about Angel reveals it's been purchased
(as others have) by Blackboard. The past behavior of BB suggests this may not
upgrade BB as much as it may just reduce the competition.

Where is the Linux of courseware?

~~~
CalmQuiet
Moodle is OSS. Why not get involved and contribute there?

~~~
Turing_Machine
Right. If anything is the "Linux of courseware" it's Moodle.

Personally, though, I think the whole concept of a "course management system"
goes away in time.

~~~
Turing_Machine
BTW, we've been using Opensimulator: <http://opensimulator.org/wiki/Main_Page>
for synchronous sessions and collaborative projects, and it works pretty well.
Croquet: <http://www.opencroquet.org/index.php/Main_Page> and Project
Wonderland: <http://openwonderland.org/> are also worth a look.

